# استفسار بخصوص قسم هندسة الفلزات و البترول و المناجم جامعة القاهرة



## Eng.Mohamed.ELDaly (23 يوليو 2011)

_*يا ريت حد من مهندسين جامعه القاهره يعرفني ايه الفرق بين القسم دا و كلية بترول و تعدين قناة السويس ( الفرق في الدراسه و عدد الدارسين و الاعتراف بالكليه و الدكاتره و التقدير المطلوب و مجالات الشغل بعد التتخرج ان شاء الله عشان انا بكتب لتنسيق و مش عارف أكتب ايه:81: *_​


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

لو ممكن تسافر وتدرس في بلد غير بلدك وهتعتمد على نفسك ومتروحش غير كل اسبوع مره و اوقات الامتحانات ممكن تقعد اكتر من شهر ... يباى اتوكل على الله وادخل هندسة السويس.


----------



## eng.ahmedrizq (29 يوليو 2011)

نـفـس الـسـؤال خـصـوصـا أنـي مـخـلـص ثـانـوي عـام , و فـرصـي فـي الـسـويـس ضـئـيـلـه 402.5 , , و أنـا عـاشـق لـدراسـات الـبـتـرول و الـتـعـديـن و هـل لـو مـمـكـن أحـول مـن هـنـدسـة عـاديـة لـبـتـرول الـسـويـس ؟ !


----------

